# what was the 'in' product when you joined?



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

As some many products are hyped then left by the way side, what was it when you joined.

from memory it was Megs #16 for the winter and Pinnacle Souveran for the summer.

polishes were always Megs #80 & #83.

and there was none of this fancy tar and iron removers.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

If we are talking by popularity, it was the das 6 when i joined. 
Polishes wise i think it was #205/#105 combo-its why i bought them.

LSP was either c2 or Jay at Bouncer's was doing Moonshine for WaxStock that year


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Pinnacle Souveran and porter cables


----------



## JordanRaven (Feb 22, 2014)

Power maxxed tfr and detailer when I started using this not very long ago


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Pinnacle Souveran and porter cables


A friend of mine still Details using my old Porter Cable and rediculous transformer... Good machines, must be going on 10 years old! :buffer:

Megs Gold Class Shampoo. Clearkote Vanilla Moose, Poorboys SSR polishes or Meg's 83 & 80 polishes and S100 Wax.

Oh the good ol day's


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

Serious Performance said:


> A friend of mine still Details using my old Porter Cable and rediculous transformer... Good machines, must be going on 10 years old! :buffer:
> 
> Megs Gold Class Shampoo. Clearkote Vanilla Moose, Poorboys SSR polishes or Meg's 83 & 80 polishes and S100 Wax.
> 
> Oh the good ol day's


I was just going to say, Poorboys on the PC.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

muzzer42 said:


> If we are talking by popularity, it was the das 6 when i joined.
> Polishes wise i think it was #205/#105 combo-its why i bought them.
> 
> LSP was either c2 or Jay at Bouncer's was doing Moonshine for WaxStock that year


It was Gtechniq C2 when I joined then evolved into C2v2, and now C2v3 and still using it.

CarPro Iron-X was always talked about as being the best (and smelliest) fallout remover, then they started messing with scents to make it more pleasant to work with, then others started making similar and soon people were making better or the same but cheaper such as BH Korrosol and Autowheels (cleaner and brakedust remover in one hit).

Tar-X was another one which I replaced mine with AutoFinesse Oblitarate

We've all seen many products and companies come and go (resellers to unfortunately) but some have stood the test and kept evolving the product.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2015)

Sonax BSD


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Collinite 845


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Fk1000p lol


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wet Glaze 2


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Sonus Green Clay, Megs #80 & #83, #7, Colly 476s and a wipe down with Meg's Last Touch. 

Duragloss 901 cherry shampoo and 671 the banana smelling swirl polish.

Clearkote Yellow Moose wax & Carnauba Moose Wax.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Sponge and fairy liquid, old t shirt to dry and T Cut for any scratches!!

Seriously though Bilberry wheel cleaner and Collinite 476 (still use and love).

Das6 on polisher front.


----------



## Scottland (May 6, 2008)

Shiny said:


> Sonus Green Clay, Megs #80 & #83, #7, Colly 476s and a wipe down with Meg's Last Touch.


Sounds about right to me


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

DAS6 Pro and Werkstat Kit  Still have it in my arsenal.


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

Topaz :tumbleweed:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

porter cable , p21s , klasse


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Serious Performance said:


> A friend of mine still Details using my old Porter Cable and rediculous transformer... Good machines, must be going on 10 years old! :buffer:
> 
> Megs Gold Class Shampoo. Clearkote Vanilla Moose, Poorboys SSR polishes or Meg's 83 & 80 polishes and S100 Wax.


Well remembered Alex!  And not fogetting the Klasse Twins, AIO and SG. :thumb:



Serious Performance said:


> Oh the good ol day's


They sure were! We were younger and innocent :lol: and 'coatings' weren't even on the horizon - the choice was a wax or a sealant.

Oh how things have changed. 

Alan W


----------



## Bigoggy (Sep 1, 2014)

Sonax bsd


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Serious Performance said:


> A friend of mine still Details using my old Porter Cable and rediculous transformer... Good machines, must be going on 10 years old! :buffer:
> 
> Megs Gold Class Shampoo. Clearkote Vanilla Moose, Poorboys SSR polishes or Meg's 83 & 80 polishes and S100 Wax.
> 
> Oh the good ol day's


oh, how do you find the S100 Wax?


----------



## SamFishlock (Jan 21, 2014)

Likewise, porter cables and 110v transformers (I joined here about ten years ago under a business name which has since been deleted).


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

Jetseal 109


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Pinnacle Souveran and porter cables





Alan W said:


> Well remembered Alex!  And not fogetting the Klasse Twins, AIO and SG. :thumb:


I'd forgotten the Klasse twins! The PITA I used to have importing those :wall:


----------



## Serious Performance (Oct 26, 2005)

greymda said:


> oh, how do you find the S100 Wax?


It had no real durability 10 years ago... Don't think much has changed . To it's credit it does give a lovely gloss. Very good summer wax.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

When I joined in 2007 it was CG Jetseal 109, Dodo Juice Orange Crush and Banana Armour. I still have all 3 in my collection.

There was no tar remover or iron contaminant removers just good old clay bar.


----------



## Norman (Sep 5, 2006)

UDM (Slightly updated PC) with the 110 volt transformer and either Colly476 which I didn't get on with or Vics Concours which I loved


----------



## stonejedi (Feb 2, 2008)

Autoglym Super Resin Polish and megs16.SJ.


----------



## BJM (Oct 30, 2005)

Natty's blue and P21s. Not forgetting the DW WetWetWet wax!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

ONR, Opti seal, Ultima Paint guard +


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

I forgot about SSR lol, and the people now a days just cant appreciate how much money Shaun made Porter Cable and screwfix with his guide :lol: :lol:


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

I first discovered detailing on Autopia around 2000 or 2001 and this was at the height of the Klasse - Zaino wars. Blitz wax was very popular as wax Megs 83 & 80. Long before ONR the only option was QEW, no idea what happened to this.

I do not miss dragging my 110v transformer around. One nice thing about the olden days was no one needed IPA, after 80 we simply wiped the paint with a cloth and applied the LSP. Strangely, the wax or sealant never fell off the paint during the night

Edit. I also remember some whippersnapper called Alex who started to import a lot of stuff from the USA, can't remember the company name but it was something like Performance Serious. I think he is now a multi billionaire who owns half of London


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Poorboys Wheel Sealant was a common one mentioned


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Bilberry wheel cleaner, colli and fk1000p. Funnily enough I was a long time lurker before finally joining up


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Menzerna Intensive Polish PO85RD3.02
Menzerna Final Finish PO106FF
Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD

and I still use my PC 7424 with a transformer


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

It was silicone blades, the must have accessory,,,,


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Natty's wax used to get plenty of air time back in the day.


----------



## sonny (Feb 26, 2008)

I remember Poorboys was the "thing" when I got interested in detailing 7 odd years ago.


----------



## nifreaky (Feb 22, 2006)

Back in 2006 I was using Carlack 68 nanotech, Optimum Car Wax spray (OCW) and my first real premium wax, Souveran, which I still have! As for polishes it would have been Megs DACP & Speedglaze.


----------



## Dream Machines (Mar 13, 2006)

Yes 85rd 3.02 and Klasse which is as old as me (circa 1973)
Farecla was also the thing when I already knew it was old school


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

AB Magifoam and other AB products.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Shiny said:


> Sonus Green Clay, Megs #80 & #83, #7, Colly 476s and a wipe down with Meg's Last Touch.


This^ + Zaino, Turtle Wax Gloss Guard & the porter cable as mentioned in the earlier posts.

EZ wheel brushes were launched shortly after I joined too from memory - 476S, Last Touch and the EZ brush I still use today:thumb:


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It was all there for me, even the bargain Clarke super heavy DA! :lol:


----------



## scratcher (Jul 20, 2010)

Dodo Juice and Meg's Gold Class shampoo and Bilt Hamber clay were all the rage when I joined up.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

jetseal & ez creme combo


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

menz powerlock and 303 aerospace


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

Lime Prime and AG HD 👍🏻


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Werkstat acrylic kit

Still got a bottle & a half of Jett :thumb:


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Zaino z5 as it filled swirls (it didn't really) 476 as it lasted a year and you could wash your car with acid with no effect (it didn't really)


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> Werkstat acrylic kit
> 
> Still got a bottle & a half of Jett :thumb:


My first purchase after joining this Forum, Prime, Jett, Glos and Prot


----------



## H-M3 (Jul 13, 2006)

Zaino Range, megs pads and menzerna polishes. Dave KG was the biggest poster then who I use to follow eagerly. Megs LT & WB still use now. Oh Duragloss shampoo is still one of my faves.:wave:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Zaino was being paraded around the forum as it was a bit new and different. Rubbish Boys was the talk of the town and I bought Dodo's Juiced edition as my first decent wax. Meg's Endurance was the best tyre dressing you could get - how times have changed! Also Swissol stuff like Onyx - before their spat with Zymol forced their name change.


----------



## RICH2508 (Jan 14, 2007)

Megs 3 Step Crystal Cleaner, Jetseal, Megs endurance and my 110v PORTER cable with SSR1,2&3. - still got all of them in my shed still. Used to spend hours on the paint, now it's a quick spray and wipe down with Somax BSD/Project 32 and the jobs done - a bit boring really!


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Zaino and Meguires Last Touch...I got some last touch and honeslty never saw the hype really wasnt that great a product...ok but not great.

Zaino on the other hand ...still got a full compliment that I use...great products and have stood the tests of time well.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

Alex L said:


> As some many products are hyped then left by the way side, what was it when you joined.
> 
> from memory it was Megs #16 for the winter and Pinnacle Souveran for the summer.
> 
> ...


those where the two i used also then onto 105/205 and i got some dam good results from them as well, i think polishes have come on a little but not as much as pads have they have been a game changer for me.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Was all about white diamond and blackhole for me.


----------



## acrebo (Jul 30, 2006)

Vanilla Moose Hand Glaze was lovely stuff.

Porter Cable was definitely the machine to have as well, and I was a big fan of P21S.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Poorboys blackhole


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Porter Cable 7424, Megs #80 and #83, Clarlack 68 and P21S wax.

I thought it was (and still is) a pretty damn good combination.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Electricity was new when I joined..


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Bilberry wheel cleaner
VP pre-wash
AutoBrite... anything

Its very much an "Emperors New Clothes" type of subject, is Detailing, but out of this enthusiasm for the Latest and Greatest comes good knowledge and recommendations.


----------



## Mk3Brick (May 24, 2012)

Poorboys Blackhole for me too. Still use it.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

FK1000P

Never hear it mentioned now.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Blimey, some memory jerkers there.

For me it was Eurow wash mitts, Collinite 746s (Bruns Collinite, for those that remember), Porter Cable, Klasse twins and OCW.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Whilst many of the products from ye olden days may no longer be fashionable I suspect many of them are still first rate products


----------



## waqasr (Oct 22, 2011)

When I joined PB BlackHole was alll the rage, so was most of the Dodo Juice range, especially Purple Haze, some more im sure but cant remember.


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Franzpan said:


> FK1000P
> 
> Never hear it mentioned now.


It is still mentioned a lot here. Easy to use long lasting protection you can not go wrong with :thumb:


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

When I first started cleaning cars it was:
Turtlewax shampoo and then turtlewax wax.
Either that or Turtlewax shampoo then Autoglym SRP.

The whole concept of polish then wax was alien to us!

Slowly I got the idea, then joined here.
Once here I guess Dodo Juice products, Tardis and Collonite were the most popular.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Bsd and srp I think.


----------



## NornIron (May 12, 2007)

Shiny said:


> Sonus Green Clay, Megs #80 & #83, #7, Colly 476s and a wipe down with Meg's Last Touch





lowejackson said:


> Whilst many of the products from ye olden days may no longer be fashionable I suspect many of them are still first rate products


These two comments say it all for me - Shiny has outlined the routine I used for a long time after joining DW, and what lowejackson says is so true!

The results many of us achieved from that routine were first class :thumb:


----------



## Scotty B (Jul 1, 2009)

FK1000p and Bilberry.

Still use FK for wheels and changed Bilberry for Smart Wheels.


----------



## Jimmy The Saint (Sep 19, 2010)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> Porter Cable 7424, Megs #80 and #83, Clarlack 68 and P21S wax.
> 
> I thought it was (and still is) a pretty damn good combination.


I've found a photo of the gear I mentioned above... taken just before my first attempt at detailing a car (not sure for whose benefit ). It wasn't Carlack I had, it was Klasse AIO. To be fair it was about 10 years ago now.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> I've found a photo of the gear I mentioned above... taken just before my first attempt at detailing a car (not sure for whose benefit ). It wasn't Carlack I had, it was Klasse AIO. To be fair it was about 10 years ago now.


Not seen the 3M clay cannister in a very long time.


----------



## Wilco (Apr 22, 2010)

Autobrite was very popular when I started. Magifoam the big thing I guess. Carlack twins and collinite for protection although I never really rated the wax and its claims of being chemical resistant seemed optimistic. I've recently started using nanosystem care again though having forgotten just how good it is especially as a paint cleanser. Carlack make some excellent products.
Dodo juice waxes were still in glass jars and supernatural became my first expensive wax purchase. If only I'd known how much I'd end up spending on wax over the years I might have given collinite more of a chance lol


----------



## Rainey (Nov 5, 2014)

Not been on here that long really but would say that people seemed to be going on about Fusso a lot when I first signed up.


----------



## pinch (Oct 30, 2011)

Surprised no ones from the similar date to me.

Seemed when I joined Prima Amigo was the dogs danglies. Couldn't get a bottle from any supplier. I think I'll go buy some now.

And every DJ wax going. But PH PRO & BV PRO sticking out.

It does seem like there's a lot of fanboi and hearsay sometimes. Products getting lauded and growing in popularity.

AG auto gloss rinse anyone?
Sonax BSD been mentioned (I liked it, in a waxybox sample, remember them?) but a bit difficult to work with, I'd rather apply a wax and buff it off.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Klasse AIO and SG back in my day... (The twins)...


----------



## SmudgerEBT (Sep 24, 2015)

Jimmy The Saint said:


> I've found a photo of the gear I mentioned above... taken just before my first attempt at detailing a car (not sure for whose benefit ). It wasn't Carlack I had, it was Klasse AIO. To be fair it was about 10 years ago now.


Wow, I was just going to post the same, but I do have carlack.

That wait to get the PC from the USA, then lugging around the transformer.

Those where the days.

(many years ago)


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Serious Performance said:


> A friend of mine still Details using my old Porter Cable and rediculous transformer... Good machines, must be going on 10 years old! :buffer:
> 
> Megs Gold Class Shampoo. Clearkote Vanilla Moose, Poorboys SSR polishes or Meg's 83 & 80 polishes and S100 Wax.
> 
> Oh the good ol day's


Still using my porter cable of 10 plus years - old faithful :thumb: SFX pads and Megs # 80 and nattys blue (still can't beat that smell :argie


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Franzpan said:


> FK1000P
> 
> Never hear it mentioned now.


I'm actually a recent convert to it and have to say impressed so far - used as LSP on last 2 cars I detailed - metallic blue freelander 2 and a non metallic midnight blue KA - both cars have come up superbly after a maintenance wash and dry almost to the point of not needing a final wipedown with BSD


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

I joined a year ago so you guys were raving mostly about Gtechniq stuff. Never used any of it...dont think I will.


----------



## yarone (Nov 4, 2018)

bradleymarky said:


> Bsd and srp I think.


Can i use BSD after SRP?


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Werkstat acrylic kit recommended by polish bliss. Wish it was still available


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Polycharger 

Zanio

Waffle weave drying towels (sonus da wunder)

Cyclo polishers 

Porter cable DA’s or PCs as the were called. (110v tool transformers)

P21s wax

Megs #16 wax

Megs DACP 

Bulk buying - Megs detailer range

Tornador guns (that thing with the trumpet end that needed a crap load of compressed air)


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

….1st gen snow foam guns that were all plastic apart from the metal pipe which promptly rusted and blocked the filter.

Magi foam was the only option and you got a free half litre.


Oh, and the UK Meguiars forum before this place was even born.


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

yarone said:


> Can i use BSD after SRP?


Holy thread revival! 

Call me paranoid but this is another instance of what feels like SEO content promotion... The first ever post from a member who joined in 2018 asking a fairly bare question about two common products they seem to already know something about and would not have discovered via this thread in most cases.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## macmark (Jan 11, 2018)

olliewills said:


> Holy thread revival!
> 
> Call me paranoid but this is another instance of what feels like SEO content promotion... The first ever post from a member who joined in 2018 asking a fairly bare question about two common products they seem to already know something about and would not have discovered via this thread in most cases.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


It could be the search function too, if I do a search for BSD after SRP the first post that comes up is from 2008! I think the default sort by setting is 'most relevant' and if you cange it to 'most recent' the results are from hours and days ago rather than decades but none of the thread topics contain the words BSD or SRP.


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Amigo for me!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Just noticed @SeriousPerfomance is no longer trading. He was the first trader I used that wasn’t Halfords.


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

I only joined in 2019, but when I was just reading the forums it was Poorboys Black hole, Lime prime and P21S (I think)


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Glare for me. Not sure if its still available. 

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

Glare
Odk waxes 
Duragloss
Auto finesse 
Bouncers done and dusted qd was huge at my time of joining


----------



## dazzlers82 (May 8, 2007)

Black hole
Poor boys SSR 
megs pads
dodo juice products btbm etc
megs last touch
megs endurance tyre gel
aerospace 303 protectant
rubbish boys 
elite car care


----------



## pxr5 (Feb 13, 2012)

2012 for me. Seemed to be mainly Auto Finesse and Dodo Juice iirc


----------

